# Will metal rack affect with WiFi signal?



## SolWi

Hey guys! I have a router related question. I have an Asus RT-N66U WiFi router at my home. It's a dual band width router and use 5ghz bandwidth to stream videos in the hard disk connected on it. I want to get the maximum range for both the wireless networks and decided to install it somewhere in the middle of the house. I am planning to build a custom sheet metal rack to keep it. But I am concerned if a metal rack can interfere with WiFi signals. Is it true? If then, how can I minimize the interference? I heard that installing something called high gain antennas may improve the range and performance of the network. Is it true and should I buy them? I hope someone could answer me this.


----------



## _Glitch

If you insulate anything that takes or receive a Wifi signal in anything kind of box, it will interfere. Even something like a door will slow down your device a little bit.
You need to install it somewhere where it can spread the signal with the least amount of stuff in it's way.
I for a long time had my WiFi router behind my sofa in my living room. I knew it was a bad place, but i rarely use wifi anyway.
But i got tired of my wifi signal being unstable when i lay in my bed in the next room checking out some videos before naptime.
I now have the router install above the sofa, and i can see a difference in performance. Simply by elevating it 1,5 meters up from the floor.


----------



## SolWi

What if I don't cover it all up and make it like a cage with lots of ventilation?


----------



## _Glitch

That will definitely help a lot.
But still, why don't you just get a stylish looking access point and wall mount it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Mount it on the wall. Don't put it in anything.


----------



## beers

Initial reaction:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_cage


----------



## SolWi

Thank you so much for the replies..  There is a problem with wall mount option though. I have connected a Hard disk to the router with my video and movie collection. I can stream those through 5Ghz bandwidth to our iPad and laptops. If it is wall mounted, there is no place for me to keep the hard disk.


----------



## _Glitch

Then an Access Point is what you need. They usually send out a better WiFi signal anyway.


----------

